# US Stove Wall Mount Pellet Stove



## johnpma (Aug 5, 2014)

Anyone have any input on this stove??? Thinking about this for my work shop in the garage

http://www.usstove.com/index.php?route=product/product&path=60&product_id=968


----------



## Bioburner (Aug 5, 2014)

Hope its not to close in design to the window installed units. Issue with burnout of the pot among other things leading to several fires.


----------



## johnpma (Aug 6, 2014)

they are advertised at $1299.00 but that's sug. retail....my guess would be in the $800 range.......window pellet stove? Interesting


----------



## Bioburner (Aug 6, 2014)

You can check out the stove on Amazon. window mount pellet stove model 2400, by US stove.
Local farm store has been trying to get rid off several of the earlier versions for around $800 for three years now.


----------



## Lake Girl (Aug 6, 2014)

Please read the following threads before considering your purchase ...
https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads...rd-fire-in-maryland-window-pellet-stov.84273/

Usually the only alteration of a pellet stove for workshop/garage use is 18" above the floor ( to avoid problems with fumes) but this may depend on local codes and by-laws.  Check out requirements with your insurance company too.


----------



## Owen1508 (Aug 6, 2014)

Bioburner said:


> You can check out the stove on Amazon. window mount pellet stove model 2400, by US stove.
> Local farm store has been trying to get rid off several of the earlier versions for around $800 for three years now.


 
Two different units. The wall mounted one is a 4840. Its a stove that the rear of the unit does not get hot enough. so it makes it able to be wall mounted.  It is required to be vented by a sidewall direct vent system.


----------



## Bioburner (Aug 6, 2014)

Owen1508 said:


> Two different units. The wall mounted one is a 4840. Its a stove that the rear of the unit does not get hot enough. so it makes it able to be wall mounted.  It is required to be vented by a sidewall direct vent system.


Like I had posted earlier, Hope its not close in design to the window mount stove. I'll add, or materials as the earlier ones had bad pots. Maybe got a bunch of recalled Chevys in the metal. My car has five recalls but no parts


----------



## thedude110 (Aug 6, 2014)

Lake Girl said:


> Please read the following threads before considering your purchase ...
> https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads...rd-fire-in-maryland-window-pellet-stov.84273/
> 
> Usually the only alteration of a pellet stove for workshop/garage use is 18" above the floor ( to avoid problems with fumes) but this may depend on local codes and by-laws.  Check out requirements with your insurance company too.



I second this.  As I remember, there were significant safety problems (read: fires) with the window mount stove.


----------



## Don2222 (Aug 13, 2014)

Hello

Just found out the part that burned out in the fire box is now a better replaceable wear part. 

The safety is in and the Bugs are out!


----------



## Bioburner (Aug 13, 2014)

Starting to sound like GM car. Will replace after the accidents. Got notice to fix but when tried to make appointment there was no parts from China.


----------



## hookthefish (Mar 29, 2015)

Interesting stove! Looks better made than the window units but US Stove is doing a horrible job of providing information on these units. I looked up the manual for this stove and has very little information on how to clean it. I seen the door for the burn pot chamber but nothing for the exhaust baffles where the ash could easily build up.

Hey US Stove! You have to do better if you want to sell stoves!


----------



## TonyVideo (Mar 29, 2015)

I could see those baffles clogging up in no time.


----------



## MSmith66 (Mar 30, 2015)

johnpma said:


> Anyone have any input on this stove??? Thinking about this for my work shop in the garage
> 
> http://www.usstove.com/index.php?route=product/product&path=60&product_id=968


Installed one for a person and the installation manual was not written very good. Call USSC and was told that they have no idea that there was three different install instructions on the same page and that the out line of the mount does not align with the piping. Was told to do it the best way possible and that I was the only one that called to complain about it.   Did get it installed but basically you are on your own.


----------



## rona (Mar 30, 2015)

johnpma said:


> Anyone have any input on this stove??? Thinking about this for my work shop in the garage
> 
> http://www.usstove.com/index.php?route=product/product&path=60&product_id=968


Look  a long time  before you waste your money on this. There is a similar model that fits in a window opening and in one word junk.  I often wonder how much they pay someone to write a positive report on them.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 30, 2015)

As much as I like Owen and as much as I like my USSC 39-41 and as reliable and easy to care for as it is (was cheap too), I think the wall mount unit and the old window burner are both turds.  I cant see the point in buying one.  If space constraints are that limited, probably better to use conventional heating.

We all have been dancing the dance for a couple decades now but IMO, it's a marginal product.  I know I wouldn't have one in my home.....  or garage.

The foregoing is not an insult, it's just my opinion of that particular unit and on no way reflects what the rest of the line is about, quality wise or value wise.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 30, 2015)

Bioburner said:


> Starting to sound like GM car. Will replace after the accidents. Got notice to fix but when tried to make appointment there was no parts from China.


 
Don't feel bad, I'm still waiting for a new ignition switch for my Caddy.  There is no issue (that I have) with the old one but I guess if you hang 20 pounds of crap on your keychain it can cause the switch to move...  'by itself'....lol


----------



## Owen1508 (Mar 31, 2015)

chickenman said:


> Our Saab 9-3 has been stuck at the local railway station for more than a week after No.1 son lost the keys.
> Impossible to hotwire so we have to wait until a new blank comes from Sweden so we can "break in" before loading it on a truck for the 70 mile trip to the only shop which can replace and reprogramme the computer and then get new keys.  Should have just torched it.


Can the linkage be disconnected from under and slipped into neutral then loaded?  That's what we use to do when we didn't have keys and towed a car.  Just a thought


----------

